
1400 Bitcoins stolen after a user installed an old Electrum wallet - ca98am79
https://twitter.com/_benkaufman/status/1299971319430352897
======
ca98am79
Here is the original github issue:
[https://github.com/spesmilo/electrum/issues/5072#issuecommen...](https://github.com/spesmilo/electrum/issues/5072#issuecomment-683356052)

And here is the transaction:
[https://blockchair.com/bitcoin/transaction/ef600c380a239d9b9...](https://blockchair.com/bitcoin/transaction/ef600c380a239d9b929c6c964deaf7060e309750950a516cee65576232b0c53c)

------
Lordarminius
Its possible to track the coins. I'm curious, if some innocent third party
ends up buying all or part of the stolen coins what are the implications ?

